# Grave anomaly, Bodin Point, Scotland, Sept'08



## spacepunk (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a graveyard high above Bodin Point with a strange anomaly. One of the stones has this epitaph..George James Ramsay, Born 24th Nov 1859, Died 17th Dec 1840!!!!​


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 8, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> There is a graveyard high above Bodin Point with a strange anomaly. One of the stones has this epitaph..George James Ramsay, Born 24th Nov 1859, Died 17th Dec 1840!!!!​



Do you think he could go back and ask the stonemason for a refund?


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 9, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Do you think he could go back and ask the stonemason for a refund?



 The mason must have been STONED when he did that! 

That's a great quirky find, SP. I really love the pic of the gateway in. Very secret-gardenish.


----------



## graybags (Sep 9, 2008)

*Mm*

Weird
love the first pic, reminds me of one in Julian's book ....

G


----------



## Smellycat (Sep 9, 2008)

nice find spacepunk. There is a rumour that there is a secret cave and tunnel near this graveyard where the stone of destiny was hidden for many a year and until recently when it was discovered by chance and taken to a secret location...the mystery deepens. Here is a clip from the local paper about the above.


"I was trailing up and down the coast and I came across a gravestone of a man who died before he was born, because someone had made a major blunder with the dates.

"Nearby, under the grass I found another tunnel and that's where the second cave is, under a steel plate. The plate was loose so I lifted it up and that was where I found the Stone of Destiny, wrapped in the sheet it is still in.


Original photo when Stone of destiny was first stolen and then recovered. This was allegedly a fake and the original was still missing.







Photos of the stone that was found in a cave near Boddin graveyard which could be the original
....but who knows......the stone has gone missing again but someone knows where it is.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 9, 2008)

Ooh, is that the stone that's also known as the Stone of Scone? Or something different? Nice bit of history, SC.


----------



## Smellycat (Sep 9, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, is that the stone that's also known as the Stone of Scone? Or something different? Nice bit of history, SC.



yes indeed it is FL. There are many stories floating around about the stone but no-one knows which one is the right one. There is a film coming out in October about it all.


----------



## jock1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great Post.
Was going to bo this one at weekend but u beat me there 
The graveyard is just above the Elephant Rock
The sea carves its mark on land in many ways, and, just below the cemetery where George Ramsay is buried, there is an example which has become a minor tourist attraction in its own right. 
The rocky protuberance which juts out to the sea with almost sheer sides has been noted by visitors for many years due to its curious shape, which becomes more and more apparent as you walk round the corner towards Boddin point.
Elephant Rock 
The outcrop was more properly known in times gone by as the Rock of St Skea, but today's visitors know it as the Elephant Rock, with the shape of the animal clearly defined, its trunk almost dipping into the sea. 
Erosion has clearly been the culprit here, with the tide carving two arches in the protruding rock, which can be walked through at low tide, over the ages. The Elephant Rock will not retain its unusual shape forever, but has been like this well over a hundred years but while it does it will bring a smile to young and old alike.


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 9, 2008)

I walked along the top of Elephant rock but the last few yards are only a foot wide so I didn't trust myself.


----------



## Smellycat (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's my photo of "elephant rock" and the kiln at Boddin Point. If you get a chance to go there, you should. Its full of history and stories of pirates and smuggling and is just a love peaceful place to just chill.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 10, 2008)

Now that looks fishy!


----------



## communist daughter (Sep 11, 2008)

its not as good as yours, but it amused me as a teenager....

plus theres a grave in becketts street cemetary in leeds with the exact same person buried next to it, same name, date of birth and date of death. The family came into more money after they died so bought them a better gravestone (the first was a guinea grave, shared with 12 other people) and a plot right next to the real grave!


----------

